
Petition: Pass a global wealth cap of $1 billion per US citizen - jwallaceparker
http://www.change.org/petitions/united-states-congress-pass-a-global-wealth-cap-of-1-billion-per-us-citizen
======
lutusp
> Laws are made to control and/or punish behaviors that prove detrimental to
> their societies.

I should sign a petition written by someone who thinks the above is true?
Apart from the fact that a "wealth cap" is a legally absurd concept. And a
"global wealth cap" on U.S. citizens is a legal impossibility.

> wealth-building has been a sacred cow that has gotten a pass on legislation
> controlling it, despite the obvious harm it does to societies and the
> planet.

You need to learn the topic you're addressing, and learn why the above is
absolutely false -- proven false by the various 20th century experiments with
those forms of government that tried to prevent wealth building.

History shows there are two things certain to destroy a society:

* A system that prevents wealth building, that "caps" wealth at a fixed level and thereby removes any incentive to work.

* A system that allows unfettered wealth building to undermine basic human rights, by for example eradicating the middle class and depriving the poor of any hope of ascending above their present state.

To put this succinctly, it's easy to complain about wealth building, but it's
much harder to think of a meaningful remedy. And a wealth cap is a non-
starter.

~~~
jwallaceparker
For the record, I agree. I saw this petition and it was so ridiculous, I had
to post it.

~~~
lutusp
Thanks for the clarification. Without additional data, one assumes that the
submitter agrees with the submitted thesis.

------
mindcrime
No, this is a fucking stupid idea. Better would be to encourage everyone to
create as much wealth as they possibly can.

